# Humor From Tuscarora



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Had to share this with you guys. We all got a good laugh out of it while shooting at Tuscarora this morning. We were walking the course and saw a lone chewie coyote standing in a clearing. We couldn't resist sticking a few arrows in him. Hinky led off with a Shakespear 11, then I took my first stab ever at unknown yardage and got a lot closer than I thought I might and got the 10 just high (I shot for 37, should have shot for 36), then Roger Harris stepped up and kissed off my 10 for the "hooter" 11. I told him he should at least give me 50 cents of the dollar I owed him to help cover the busted nock and the kiss into the 11.. the last arrow is from Tom Coblentz. I shot like crap today, but had fun with a new crew and learned a few things shooting with a VERY talented group.


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like you all had a good time.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

capemaybowman said:


> Sounds like you all had a good time.


Yes we did.. it's always a hoot when you go out with anybody around here. I am so glad I chose field as my game. I am a newbie, and was originally considering "that other game", but the people in field are just a much cooler crowd if you ask me. That being said, I was already planning on taking my Rytera Alien with me to the Extravaganza in NC next weekend so I could try my hand at some 3D, after this first experience at yardage guessing, I will definately be wanting to see if it was just dumb luck, or if I am better than I thought!


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Well GRIMACE How did you shoot did you gain any points this time out?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWPRK said:


> Well GRIMACE How did you shoot did you gain any points this time out?


No.. I shot like crap.. dumb thing was that I didn't feel like I was shooting THAT bad. Was on, on elevation but was spraying stuff left and right like you wouldn't believe. I think it may be coming from my anchor. I just need to do a ton more shooting and consentrate on making everything the same from shot to shot.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

BOWPRK said:


> Well GRIMACE How did you shoot did you gain any points this time out?


I think "GADGET" learned not to wear rain gear fit for Andre the Giant without a full length arm guard.....

He also learned 3's are bad!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I think "GADGET" learned not to wear rain gear fit for Andre the Giant without a full length arm guard.....
> 
> He also learned 3's are bad!!!!


Oh and that 3rd axis leveling is a necesstiy!!!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I think "GADGET" learned not to wear rain gear fit for Andre the Giant without a full length arm guard.....
> 
> He also learned 3's are bad!!!!


lol.. geeze.. when I first started posting on here I mentioned that I needed a new nickname since I never play golf anymore.. now I've got more nicknames than I know what to do with. Although BG's name and Hinky's names for me are very similar.. MacGyver and Gadget..


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

You will get it figued out...I knew I should not of listened to that lying weatherman an rode up an shot :sad:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWPRK said:


> You will get it figued out...I knew I should not of listened to that lying weatherman an rode up an shot :sad:


Yeah, it wasn't bad at all.. I'm glad Hinky talked me into it. I had given up hope last night. Was going to sleep in this morning and start getting myself ready for next weekend's North Carolina trip today.


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I think "GADGET" learned not to wear rain gear fit for Andre the Giant without a full length arm guard.....
> 
> He also learned 3's are bad!!!!


GADGET:mg: I think he would know 3s are BAD by now


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWPRK said:


> GADGET:mg: I think he would know 3s are BAD by now


Yeah.. I know 3's are bad.. I was just taking one for the team at Tuscarora and regulating the tire pressure of a few of the targets. Now they are all set..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> No.. I shot like crap.. dumb thing was that I didn't feel like I was shooting THAT bad. Was on, on elevation but was spraying stuff left and right like you wouldn't believe. I think it may be coming from my anchor. I just need to do a ton more shooting and consentrate on making everything the same from shot to shot.


That's just TA. 
It's a very tricky course a lot of the targets look flat, but if you don't pay attention to your bubble it's gonna bit you in the butt. I fought my bubble all day yesterday, but still managed to shoot the best score I have ever shot on that course. Might not have been an all time PB, but it crushed my previous best at TA.

I must have gotten there right after you guys went out. I heard Hinky hollering when I was on the practice butts. I just jumped in a group with Wesly, and Jim from the club. We had a good time. I tore up the back 14 (which we shot first), but kinda lost it on the hunter side. Guess I'm back to the same old me. Shoot the field targets good, and the hunter side not so good.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> That's just TA.
> It's a very tricky course a lot of the targets look flat, but if you don't pay attention to your bubble it's gonna bit you in the butt. I fought my bubble all day yesterday, but still managed to shoot the best score I have ever shot on that course. Might not have been an all time PB, but it crushed my previous best at TA.
> 
> I must have gotten there right after you guys went out. I heard Hinky hollering when I was on the practice butts. I just jumped in a group with Wesly, and Jim from the club. We had a good time. I tore up the back 14 (which we shot first), but kinda lost it on the hunter side. Guess I'm back to the same old me. Shoot the field targets good, and the hunter side not so good.


yeah, there are definately targets on the course that just shoot right or shoot left for no real apparent reason. I would like to blame my sucky score entirely on that, but I think it was mostly me (meaning my score wouldn't have been much better if it truely was flat and shot "true"). Hinky is a nut. It doesn't surprise me to hear that you heard him hollering. And ya gotta love a guy who shoots a 554 and isn't totally happy with it.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> yeah, there are definately targets on the course that just shoot right or shoot left for no real apparent reason. I would like to blame my sucky score entirely on that, but I think it was mostly me (meaning my score wouldn't have been much better if it truely was flat and shot "true"). Hinky is a nut. It doesn't surprise me to hear that you heard him hollering. And ya gotta love a guy who shoots a 554 and isn't totally happy with it.


Yeah I was kind of torn with my score. I was happy, but kind of let down. TA usually eats me alive. That has always been the 1 course that I just struggled on. Up until yesterday I have never even got into the teens at TA. My PB on the course was a 511 last year when sticky, and I tied, and started the corn shoot off tradition. 
That being said I crushed my old TA/PB by 17 points, and pulled a 528 out of my arse. So I was happy with that. But I really felt like I could have set a new PB for myself yesterday. After the field half I was down 14 points. My all time PB is a 533, so all I had to do was shoot 2 points better in the hunter half to set a new PB. But my own stupidity found me shoot 4 points worse on the hunter side. I was up working until 5am Sunday morning. When I laid down, I half jokingly set my alarm for 7:30 half to screw with Jen, and half because I really wanted to shoot. It was one of those "let's see how I feel in 2 hours" kinda things. The alarm went off, and I actually woke up rather than turning it off, and rolling back over like I normally would do. So I got up, and asked Jen if she wanted to go. She told me where I could go so I took the hint lol. A red bull, and 2 MNT. Dew's got me through the first 14, but I fell off on the other side. By the 10th target I was having a hard time keeping the bow back, and my eyes open. I think I put up 3 17's in the last 4 targets.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah I was kind of torn with my score. I was happy, but kind of let down. TA usually eats me alive. That has always been the 1 course that I just struggled on. Up until yesterday I have never even got into the teens at TA. My PB on the course was a 511 last year when sticky, and I tied, and started the corn shoot off tradition.
> That being said I crushed my old TA/PB by 17 points, and pulled a 528 out of my arse. So I was happy with that. But I really felt like I could have set a new PB for myself yesterday. After the field half I was down 14 points. My all time PB is a 533, so all I had to do was shoot 2 points better in the hunter half to set a new PB. But my own stupidity found me shoot 4 points worse on the hunter side. I was up working until 5am Sunday morning. When I laid down, I half jokingly set my alarm for 7:30 half to screw with Jen, and half because I really wanted to shoot. It was one of those "let's see how I feel in 2 hours" kinda things. The alarm went off, and I actually woke up rather than turning it off, and rolling back over like I normally would do. So I got up, and asked Jen if she wanted to go. She told me where I could go so I took the hint lol. A red bull, and 2 MNT. Dew's got me through the first 14, but I fell off on the other side. By the 10th target I was having a hard time keeping the bow back, and my eyes open. I think I put up 3 17's in the last 4 targets.


Sounds like a good day to me, but I can see why you would be torn. I just plan on shooting shooting shooting, then shooting some more at the Extravagnza. You guys may have to drag me off the course. I need to get some consistancy in my shot. I still have shots where I draw back and the bow isn't sitting quite right in my bow hand, or my release isn't sitting quite right in my fingers, yet I still make the shot instead of letting down and getting it right. I also need to spend some time shooting bunnies. My marks were way off yesterday so I need to figure them out.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Todd was a little handicapped shooting a frosted lens in the fog. Tough to tell which is the right target. I shot like it was first time ever shooting field. I ended with a 523 but it was not a pretty 523. Hinky made some adjustments to my 2nd and 3rd axis afterwards so maybe I can pickup the flyers which were left and right of center. Surprised I still have a bow to shoot after taking a fall between the 35 fan and 20 yard target. The bow took a helluva a jolt but nothing seems to be broken other than my pride.

I am going to shoot with Shane "The Shooter" Wills tomorrow at Cumberland - one more test before flying out to Redding, CA.

TA is holding another shoot this Sunday for all those interested.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Todd was a little handicapped shooting a frosted lens in the fog.


Roger, thanks for trying to come up with an excuse for me, but I really can't blame much on that. After the first two targets or so, the fog didn't bother me anymore. It was definately nasty for those two targets though. I had to kind of bounce the spot around in my lens to see where it disappeared behind the frosting, then center it up and shoot. I think it was a combination of inconsistancy from me and those "home cooking" targets Randy was talking about. Over all, I still can't complain for the little experience I have. I had fun, learned a lot, and plan to keep getting better.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Todd was a little handicapped shooting a frosted lens in the fog. Tough to tell which is the right target. I shot like it was first time ever shooting field. I ended with a 523 but it was not a pretty 523. Hinky made some adjustments to my 2nd and 3rd axis afterwards so maybe I can pickup the flyers which were left and right of center. Surprised I still have a bow to shoot after taking a fall between the 35 fan and 20 yard target. The bow took a helluva a jolt but nothing seems to be broken other than my pride.
> 
> I am going to shoot with Shane "The Shooter" Wills tomorrow at Cumberland - one more test before flying out to Redding, CA.
> 
> TA is holding another shoot this Sunday for all those interested.


Take Shane some Spidey Snacks and he will unlock the "vault" :wink:

Damn dude you have the longest signature since Tink I think :chortle:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*What????*



WVDBLLUNG said:


> Todd was a little handicapped shooting a frosted lens in the fog. Tough to tell which is the right target. I shot like it was first time ever shooting field. I ended with a 523 but it was not a pretty 523. Hinky made some adjustments to my 2nd and 3rd axis afterwards so maybe I can pickup the flyers which were left and right of center. Surprised I still have a bow to shoot after taking a fall between the 35 fan and 20 yard target. The bow took a helluva a jolt but nothing seems to be broken other than my pride.
> 
> I am going to shoot with Shane "The Shooter" Wills tomorrow at Cumberland - one more test before flying out to Redding, CA.
> 
> TA is holding another shoot this Sunday for all those interested.


How can you be holding another shoot when you are a member of MAA.
The MAA Charity Shoot is this weekend.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

deadlyjest said:


> How can you be holding another shoot when you are a member of MAA.
> The MAA Charity Shoot is this weekend.


They shoot on Saturday this week.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Two shoots can be held together on the same weekend and day as long as they are not in the same area of the state. TA can not shoot on the same days as Cumberland or Mayberry since they are so close. HB, HMB and TA had a shoot on the day this past Sunday. I made a mistake and said Sunday but Bowgod is correct it is this Saturday. Several of us from TA will be in Redding CA this weekend and will not be attending either event.

Looking at the schedule - just about every weekend has at least two sometimes three clubs with shoots on the same day.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*I am*

I am aware of the regional shoots, however this is a state sponsered shoot.
But that does not matter as Bowgod cleared up everythingwhen he posted it was on Saturday.
Sorry I jumped the gun, because I did not have the schedule with me when I posted.

Sorry about that.

Good luck at Redding, shoot well and make us proud!!!

Brad Gainer
President SMA


----------

